# IGF 1 Testing



## SFGiants (Feb 27, 2013)

I would like to see the difference between Hygetropin, Riptropin, Kefei Biotech and Yourmamatropin.

What is a good protocol for this test?

I'm sure you must fast.


----------



## BigFella (Mar 3, 2013)

I'll be a guinea pig. I am doing 2ius of Hygs and I don't know whether it is any good. It got sent to Oz, so was at least ten days out of refrigeration for the trip.

So I'd like to know exactly how to test it. I don't really want to do 10ius as suggested in another thread prior to testing. (also my baseline IGF1 levels are high anyway.)

I'm using it for anti-ageing and fat loss. And my wife is on 1iu for the same reason.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 15, 2013)

id love to see the results.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 15, 2013)

BigFella said:


> I'll be a guinea pig. I am doing 2ius of Hygs and I don't know whether it is any good. It got sent to Oz, so was at least ten days out of refrigeration for the trip.
> 
> So I'd like to know exactly how to test it. I don't really want to do 10ius as suggested in another thread prior to testing. (also my baseline IGF1 levels are high anyway.)
> 
> I'm using it for anti-ageing and fat loss. And my wife is on 1iu for the same reason.



Oz as in Kansas?


----------



## BigFella (Mar 15, 2013)

No, Oz as in Oztralia.


----------



## PFM (Mar 16, 2013)

You guys know PFM hates Copy & Paste but in this case just bite me.

Also known as: Somatomedin C
Formal name: Insulin-like Growth Factor - 1
Related tests: Growth Hormone (GH), Glucose, Glucose Tolerance Test, IGFBP-3 (IGF-Binding Protein 3)


Is any test preparation needed to ensure the quality of the sample?

In general, no test preparation is needed; however, since this test may be performed at the same time as others, fasting for at least 12 hours may be required.

Also: the adherence to protocol over a series of the same test is imperative. < those are my words and my experience over the course of multiple GH (serum) tests and sides relative to the values produced prove these tests ARE accurate when a strict protocol is followed.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 16, 2013)

PFM said:


> You guys know PFM hates Copy & Paste but in this case just bite me.
> 
> Also known as: Somatomedin C
> Formal name: Insulin-like Growth Factor - 1
> ...



I do think you have to be running it about 10 days though.


----------



## PFM (Mar 16, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> I do think you have to be running it about 10 days though.



Perhaps a "clean test" for reference, then a test 10 days in. 

My question is: do those values continue to raise over time requiring the user to stop and restart clean and run ten days AFTER a break?

My TRT guy and I have discussed this and IGF testing just gets involved.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm just going to serum test them.


----------



## PFM (Mar 16, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> I'm just going to serum test them.



Yes Bro I would too.

Match your last or prior test(s) protocol ;-)

(I know you know this^^^^^^^^^^^^just for other guys that might test in the future).


----------

